# SSH through HTTP/HTTPs proxy?



## Kinniken (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi, I would like to know if anyone here knows how to run an ssh connection though an HTTP or HTTPs proxy, in order to use port-forwarding.

I've heard of the command-line utility corkscrew, which is supposed to do this, but I cannot manage to compile it - when running its configure command, I get the error: _checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one_. I have an iBook G4 running 10.3.5.

I would be very, very grateful to anyone who could help me manage that


----------



## dafuser (Oct 3, 2004)

Kinniken said:
			
		

> Hi, I would like to know if anyone here knows how to run an ssh connection though an HTTP or HTTPs proxy, in order to use port-forwarding.
> 
> I've heard of the command-line utility corkscrew, which is supposed to do this, but I cannot manage to compile it - when running its configure command, I get the error: _checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one_. I have an iBook G4 running 10.3.5.
> 
> I would be very, very grateful to anyone who could help me manage that



Try the following command:

./configure --target freebsd --host hydra

It configured alright although it complained about my host name(hydra).
It did compile and seems to run normally.

I also tried using "osx" as the traget and had no problems running configure or make. Looks like you can use either "osx" or "freebsd" as the target, use your machines  host name after the --host switch.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 5, 2004)

I do a good deal of development outside my LAN, and to make it worse, over wireless. I'd rather not do an ssh tunnel if I can avoid it but it's not that big a deal if it's my only solution.

Since I do a lot of logging in (to phpMyAdmin, testing servers, etc) it would be nice if I could do it over https.

Is there a way to do this with a dynamic IP or am I stuck with a tunnel ?

(I'm sure this has been asked somewhere but that I couldn't find it.)


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 11, 2004)

I finally managed to compile it with help from someone on the Apple forums. It turned out that the config files were out of date.


----------

